# Best home theater under RS 50000/-



## surinder (Oct 4, 2008)

I am looking for a good5.1 channel home theater speaker system including amplifier around RS 50000/-for movies and music (not for the pc). Dimensions of my entertainment room are L=16’ W=11’ H=12’.Crispness and thump are my main objective not the quantity. Please suggest best combo (speakers+ amp) in this price range.


----------



## kiranmali124 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dear Surinder, 
I hope by this time you have not bought a your requirement. I joined the forum today only. 
You have a very good budget. In that the ultimate option would be 7.1 series by Onkyo model HT-S5100. Which otherwise costs some 70k+ but through some promotion now it is available at 40k only. I think there are very few by reputed brand in 7.1 category with this low price.
Enjoy.
Kiran


----------

